# Training for speed



## arnisandyz (Apr 29, 2004)

What drills or techniques do you do to increase your stick speed? I'm not talking about reaction speed, there are many good drills to train reaction time, but actual mph speed.

Some people say, workout with lead pipes, the theory being similar to a boxer training  with 14 oz gloves but fighting with 12 oz, but I've heard this could mess up your timing.

I've heard doing 1-2 minute "blasts" where you go as fast as you can towards the end of a training session can help.

I've heard to increase speed is to do it slow, or don't try to go fast.  The idea being to train the technique, get the timing right and "grow" speed and other attributes together.

There probably isn't one right answer, but a combination.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 29, 2004)

In sinawalis I like to train 1 stick against 2. I have benefited alot from this.
 :boing2:


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 29, 2004)

mph speed comes from technical proficiency first.  So, start with proper technique and mechanics in all drills.  Second is muscular strength and endurance, local or general, gotta develop it or maintain it.  Thirdly is agility and quickness, gotta have coordination the first two before this can be focused on in training.  Stay relaxed through the technical movement and speed will be natural and instinctual.

If there is a foundation of all of the above.  Review and amplify/challenge each of these categories in some way to take it to the next level.

Review technique for subtle improvement, do some kind of strength and endurance training to improve the base power potential and joint stability at the new speed levels and practice quickness and agility drills at faster than normal paces (overspeed training) to rev up the nervous system and then come back down to normal pace to reinforce the technical proficiency. The heavy stick training would fit here as well, as long as you stopped at the point where form and technique degraded (not an endurance goal, but a neural stimulation goal - don't train bad form into your muscle memory). 

Break techniques down into three phases:  deliver, followthrough and recovery and focus on moving quickly through each of these phases alone, then two and then all at once.  Finish with slow technical movement to come back to technical proficiency.

The basis in sound technique is a recurring theme because it is the base for relaxed, natural speed.


----------



## kaliace (Apr 29, 2004)

Andy, 



I have too heard of using the Lead Pipes. I have not tried that as of yet. What I will do is work all my personal (one man) drills with larger diameter Rattan. I will use up to 2 in diameter. I do not recommend using the larger rattan while working with your partner. I have had one of my students get knocked in the head with a 1 ½ rattan while working a drill. It was only 5 stitches, but it was right above the eye. 



What I try to do is work with several different sizes of rattan. For Example one day I might practice with my 2 sticks, then the next I will work the same practice with 1 and so on. I like to work with different lengths as well from 18- 4. 



I like the variety, the larger diameter and length give you strength and speed, but they help your body adapt for timing much quicker. You never know what you will have to work with when it really counts, a stick, pipe, or just your empty hand. 



I hope this helps. 



Michael G Olive


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply, alot of good info here. 

How about any specific Plyometric drills designed to develop fast twitch muscle fibers that are taylored to FMA?  I was watching a lumberjack compitition and thought it might be cool to borrow some of that..."have 2 competitors with machetes or axes and see who can cut through a log the fastest.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 29, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply, alot of good info here.
> 
> How about any specific Plyometric drills designed to develop fast twitch muscle fibers that are taylored to FMA?  I was watching a lumberjack compitition and thought it might be cool to borrow some of that..."have 2 competitors with machetes or axes and see who can cut through a log the fastest.



plyo's are are really more for 'first stride/first move' speed than mph speed, but the 'ax' chop stuff is excellent for all speed/force generation improvement.

Do some checking in a search engine for functional training information/sport specificity training.  I highly recommend TRAINLIKEAPRO.com and RENEGADETRAINING.com for basic, understandable explanations.

Medicin ball training is great for plyo/endurance/power/speed training as well.  I have two - loaned one out - but like the work out alot.  Adds variety to the routine, and gets alot of stuff done.  Check out PerformBetter.com as well, good texts and equiptment for sale to help.


----------



## bart (Apr 30, 2004)

In my personal opinion, the best way to train for speed is to do single stick controlled sparring or those type of exercises (palakaw, palusot) with light contact, i.e. hard but no bruising. Do it without a set pattern (random) and with only some targets off limits for safety, like the face. You'll grow faster if you do it with a person that is better than you. Introduce footwork and leg sweeps and you'll get all around faster. You can use heavier weapons and also switch hands and work it evenly on both sides. When you drop the weapons your hands will just fly.

This type of exercise though, can't be done without proper training in basic striking and is something that should come after a person can exercise control and demonstrate ability to manipulate the weapon.


----------

